# How is CM K 380 Cabinet ??



## RohanM (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello guys. I found this is a very good deal on snapdeal.

Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal


How is this cabinet ?? 

Any other good cabinet in this budget ??

Thanks.


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

What is your budget ?

PS:Sorry, my firewall doesnt allow me to access that link


----------



## RohanM (Apr 30, 2013)

Myth said:


> What is your budget ?
> 
> PS:Sorry, my firewall doesnt allow me to access that link



ohh r u in office ???
My budget is 3k.


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, I am in office 

Your options:
Bitfenix Merc Alpha
NZXT Gamma (cheapest @ 2.5k)
NZXT Source 210 
Corsair 200r (costliest @ 3.4k or so)


----------



## RohanM (Apr 30, 2013)

Myth said:


> Yes, I am in office
> 
> Your options:
> Bitfenix Merc Alpha
> ...



hehe me 2 in offc.
but how is CM K380 ??


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

Its an APAC model so not many reviews for this.
Cable management features are unknown. It could use another front fan slot.
Though features as stated on the CM site sound good.

The options I gave you are all known models, widely used and various reviews are also available.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 30, 2013)

Myth said:


> Its an APAC model so not many reviews for this.
> Cable management features are unknown. It could use another front fan slot.
> Though features as stated on the CM site sound good.
> 
> The options I gave you are all known models, widely used and various reviews are also available.



what is APAC ??


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

*A*sia *Pac*ific.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Apr 30, 2013)

i would anyday tell you to go for corsair products ....much better build quality being a cm user i am saying

about the k380 .....its very hard to install things inside cable management is decent for a skilled guy ......airflow is decent ..big cpu coolers might be a problem .......when i saw it somehow it looked a case made of cheap plastic ....


----------



## SachinJ. (May 1, 2013)

try corsair 300R or 400R.


----------



## RohanM (May 1, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> try corsair 300R or 400R.



I want looks also. K380 & NZXT Gamma are having looks. So which one now ??


----------

